
Sononym: Machine Learning Sample Organizer for Musicians - conner_bw
https://www.sononym.net/
======
jpfed
I have the hardest time just coming up with names for the sounds I generate.
For whatever reason it never occurred to me to skip names (or just use like
guids or something) and find files by traversing a similarity graph.

------
conner_bw
( From the makers of Renoise:
[https://forum.renoise.com/index.php/topic/51554-sononym-
samp...](https://forum.renoise.com/index.php/topic/51554-sononym-sample-
browser/) )

------
Lerc
I recently tried to find some information on how to algorithmically calculate
a delta distance between audio samples. It was like hunting for a needle in a
haystack of papers that were all focused on copyright infringement detection.

------
weatherlight
Honestly, this is awesome. Organizing things like sounds can be such a chore.

~~~
eurticket
Do you currently use a program to organize sounds now?

~~~
weatherlight
very elaborate file names.

------
Cshelton
I've wanted something like this so bad for so long! It's one of those things
that just doesn't quite justify taking my own time to build over the current
way of doing it.

The only thing is when I am adding new samples to my library, I play over each
one to make sure they are a high enough quality. And if something really
catches my ear, I'll add a favorites tag to it as well. So I'm not sure what
my sound library would be like today if I didn't do any of that.

------
s_m
This is going to be so useful. Can’t wait.

------
chiefalchemist
I know I need to dive deeper but...will this work for whole songs? The context
being a collection of music and DJ'ing. Having something to make me relevant
suggestions would be fan-f*ckin-tastic.

~~~
danoise
According to here, no:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/WeAreTheMusicMakers/comments/8irsik...](https://www.reddit.com/r/WeAreTheMusicMakers/comments/8irsik/sononym_machine_learning_sample_organizer_for/dyurf00/)

"We are focusing on understanding loops and one-shots, as these types of
sounds represent the vast majority of what sound designers and musicians are
dealing with."

But Beatunes is attempting to do such a thing. Pretty scary UI though ;-)

------
danoise
Will it work with music: the description claims it's focused on musicians and
sound-designers. Special needs there, for sure

------
danoise
sononym-dev answering questions on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/WeAreTheMusicMakers/comments/8irsik...](https://www.reddit.com/r/WeAreTheMusicMakers/comments/8irsik/sononym_machine_learning_sample_organizer_for/)

------
petarb
I'm excited to try this. Organizing samples, especially new ones into your
existing library is such a pain.

------
svnsets
It would be sweet to see something like this integrated into a sample service
like Splice or Noiiz.

------
dimmuborgir
Germany and audio software. Name a better duo.

~~~
danoise
Klang, Ton, Schall, Geräusch... it's like Eskimos and Snow!

------
stevehiehn
If they expose an API I will use this for sure!

------
benjismith
Very cool. I love seeing stuff like this.

